# Most 2020 bikes out of stock. When are 2021 models due?



## mwaarna (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello all,

I have an older hardtail Giant 26" mountain bike. Recently I have started riding a ton more and got my son(9 years old) a 24" Giant hard tail.

We have been practicing jumping, going over curbs etc around our local neighborhoods. Parks and Trails are starting to open up around my house and next week I get my hitch rack so we can take the bikes to parks.

It's time for me to upgrade but almost everything under 2kish(my max budget) are sold out in my local bike shops. They say they get weekly shipments but they do not know what models they will receive to keep checking back weekly.

Any word on the Trance 2021 line up timing?

Stance 2 being lowest is missing dropper post and has suntour suspension. For 1550
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/stance-29-2

Stance 1 gives you the dropper post and upgraded suspension.(250 more than stance 2) for 1800
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/stance-29-1

Trance 3 (gives you tubeless out of the blx, dropper post, more modern Maestro design, through axel wheels rather than quick release and of course a bit better suspension for 2100.
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/trance-29-3

The only bike in my size is the lowest end stance 2 for 1550.

So should I purchase a stance that is locally available? Bike stock is very uncertain currently.

What other full suspension bikes should I look at in the 2k price range.

Other ones that I have looked at a bit are(which are also sold out):
VITUS MYTHIQUE 29 VRX - 2000 - direct to consumer and very well reviewed by pink bike.
Vitus

Stunt Jumper ST 2000
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/stumpjumper-st-alloy-29/p/170585

Last June Giant released the stance 1 and 2. https://www.bikemag.com/gear/giant-releases-stance-29-1-and-2/

Hopefully with all bikes being sold out, manufacturers start releasing their bikes sooner than later.

Some Stats:
I am 6" Location: South Florida

Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This year, all bets are off. This is a global crisis that has affected everything. I'm finding other products are out of stock, too. Only some of that is because of people buying stuff up. Part of it is because distribution networks have been f*cked up. Part of it is because factories overseas have been shut down.

I would not expect anything like a "usual" appearance of 2021 model year bikes this year. I would expect a hugely piecemeal appearance of stuff. Some things might show up on time. But others are likely to be delayed because of production shutdowns somewhere in the supply chain. And I expect product availability to be sketchy through the rest of the year at minimum. It may last longer if a 2nd or 3rd wave of the coronavirus crops up as people start moving around again.


----------



## MadMahler (Jun 19, 2020)

Harold said:


> This year, all bets are off. This is a global crisis that has affected everything. I'm finding other products are out of stock, too. Only some of that is because of people buying stuff up. Part of it is because distribution networks have been f*cked up. Part of it is because factories overseas have been shut down.


Yup..... I was told that my local shop wouldn't be able to get my bike of choice in stock until August at the earliest....Ended up ordering the last build set in stock on Competitivecyclist.com (Santa Cruz Chameleon 27.5+) and still will likely have to wait 3 or so weeks for them to build and ship!:eekster:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been helping neighbors do basic maintenance on their old bikes lately because the bike shops are up to their eyeballs in backlogged orders. Someone came by with a bike that had a thrashed 7-speed freewheel and we had a hard time finding a replacement. Replacement parts like tubes, chains, etc. are also in short supply.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to spend 5 bucks for 4 non-crimp cable ends because all the small packs of every color of crimp ends were out of stock. I even hear reports from my non-bikey neighbors that 20 inch tubes cant be found at the big box stores. I am happy for the LBS-es for all the work and sales, so there is an upside. Just don't expect a bike or a trivial (or non-trivial) small part to be available in the near term.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

It is too bad you can't find a Trance 3 in your size it is a super fun bike and a great deal at $2100... 

sadly the Stance has worse basically everything, geo, shock, fork..etc.. the geometry is especially problematic as not much can be done about that obviously. 

It is unlikely that you will see 2021 Trance models before Aug / Sept... production disruptions / shipping disruptions.. have all brands having a rough go getting bikes to dealers atm.

Used is kinda a mess atm as people want top dollar for old bikes as new bikes are less available.

If your budget could be bumped (admittedly pretty far) you might find a Trance Adv 2 ($3150) avail in your size... I ride a Trance Adv 2 (2018) and it has been a great bike.. but the adv is well over your stated budget. 


on the slight upside the stance 1 really makes no sense as pretty much all reasonable people would just spend the extra couple hundred bucks on the Trance 3 instead... The stance 2 is actually the more justifiable purchase as it is only $1500~ ... but the limitations of that bike put me off... 

How ride able is the current 26er bike? ... if it isn't totally falling apart, I might wait for the 2021 trance myself? Riding weather should almost be better in sept and onward (less hot??) in South Florida?


----------



## spav8r (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm in the same boat. I recently got back into mtb after a long hiatus. I'm riding a 2012 Anthem X 29er and ready to invest in a new bike as soon as I can find one. Like you I wanna get a Trance but I don't know if I'd rather have the Trance 3 or the 29er, and there is no way to test both out right now.


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

I am in the same boat here. I am faced with upgrading / fixing issues with my current bike or waiting and stacking that cash for a new bike. Stacking cash is what I would for sure be doing if the I knew the bikes were going to be in stock any time soon.

As it stands, my current bike is not worth much. It is a 10 year old 26 inch hardtail with a SID that only goes through about half its travel. I would honestly probably get $250 -350 for the bike when I sell, regardless of whether I replace the fork or not. So, I keep asking myself, "Do I spend $250 plus labor, or tools if i do it myself, to replace the fork with the only one compatibale with my bike (26 inch - 1 1/8 steerer tube - 9mm QR), or do I just keep riding it as is and keep that $250 saved for a Trance 3 or 2 when they become available?"


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

@mwaarna, what Giant do you have? I ask because my absolute favorite bike fit was a 2009 medium Giant Yukon. It was raw aluminum with navy accents, and it had a curve in the top tube. That bike is the reason, I am so focused on a Giant being my next purchase. It is the only bike that never gave me aches from being slightly ill fitting.


----------



## mwaarna (Jun 10, 2020)

atarione said:


> It is too bad you can't find a Trance 3 in your size it is a super fun bike and a great deal at $2100...
> 
> sadly the Stance has worse basically everything, geo, shock, fork..etc.. the geometry is especially problematic as not much can be done about that obviously.
> 
> ...


I have decided to wait until the 2021's are in stock.

I already see some 2021 Trances(27.5 not 29) available for Pre-order(at stores not in my state) https://bicyclewarehouse.com/collec...nce-27-5-3-full-suspension-mountain-bike-2021

The trance 2 is quite a bit above my budget.

I am riding mainly cardio with a road bike that is in great condition and the 26" Hard tail is rideable.


----------



## mwaarna (Jun 10, 2020)

codwater said:


> @mwaarna, what Giant do you have? I ask because my absolute favorite bike fit was a 2009 medium Giant Yukon. It was raw aluminum with navy accents, and it had a curve in the top tube. That bike is the reason, I am so focused on a Giant being my next purchase. It is the only bike that never gave me aches from being slightly ill fitting.


I have an older Giant Iguana with an upgraded front bomber Fork, metal stud petals by Eastern, Shimano Deore set. It hasnt given me any problems other than flats and having to replace the chain.

I am anxiously looking at getting a new mountain bike once new stock arrives.


----------



## mwaarna (Jun 10, 2020)

spav8r said:


> I'm in the same boat. I recently got back into mtb after a long hiatus. I'm riding a 2012 Anthem X 29er and ready to invest in a new bike as soon as I can find one. Like you I wanna get a Trance but I don't know if I'd rather have the Trance 3 or the 29er, and there is no way to test both out right now.


Not sure what part of the country you are in, but the 27.5 is available to pre-order in some stores like the following:
https://bicyclewarehouse.com/collec...nce-27-5-3-full-suspension-mountain-bike-2021

I am personally going for the 29" version, as its the new thing. What I understand from reading online is 27.5 more playful and more grip. 29" easier to go over small roots and you can go faster.

This Guide on Reddit is very good:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MTB/comments/9hqf5r

Reddit guide on the 29 vs 27 below:


----------



## spav8r (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm in the Seattle area. My LBS said he is showing 2021 Trance's showing up around February. I don't know if that'll change, but that'd be a bummer if the wait is that long. I get it...the world is going through a tough time but I need more travel!

He'd also mentioned there are parts supply chain issues so that makes me wonder what spec the 2021 bikes will come with.


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

Keep checking, things change as parts become available. I got lucky and found a new Trek at a LBS. They hadn't pre sold it because they didn't expect it to come in until January. I got lucky and a buddy spotted it and let me know.


----------



## jaxthedog (Jun 4, 2007)

I am having same problem - riding a 17 yr old 26er bike - ready to upgrade but can't find what i want. 
For what it's worth : 
Polygon has several in stock that look to be able to ship the same week - online only. I don't have experience with them specifically- but looks interesting on paper - and several reviews online, an Indonesian brand that ships to the US. Their - Siskiu D5, D6 and T7 and T8 are in that range and look to be in stock.


----------



## sgilder (May 17, 2010)

Just went through this. Ended up buying a Diamondback Mason 2 because it's all I could find. One dealer claimed to be getting a shipment of a bike I wanted this week, they never showed and when I talked other dealers of that brand (Marin) they all said they didn't expect to get anything until October. Salsa says they don't expect to see new bikes until next year. As for Giant, even if you find one at a dealer online, they aren't allowed to ship to you apparently. Which is funny because Giant's website offers direct to home shipping.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

If you aren't dead set on a FS the Giant Fathom 27.5 is pretty sweet. I got a Fathom 2 as a backup/camping bike and I like it a lot. I am posting Strava times nearly identical to my Fuel EX on the downhills and definitely better on the climbs. The only think I need to upgrade ASAP is the brakes. 

Sure it isn't the most "modern" geo but neither is my 2018 Fuel EX. 99.999% of people do not need a super long and super slack bike to ride what they are gonna ride.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

My bro-in-law was able to purchase two 2021 Specialized HT's for his sons 5 weeks ago at his LBS. They were the last available 2021's at the shop--all of the 2021's had been sold sight-unseen before they were out of the boxes.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

If you were closer to WV a local shop here still has several Stances in stock. Mainly because he isn't a full blown bike shop yet and he doesn't advertise it yet.


----------

